# Trivia 11/14



## luckytrim (Nov 14, 2018)

trivia 11/14
DID YOU KNOW...
The national fruit of India is the mango. The national bird is  the peacock,
which was initially bred for food.


1. In 1968, young volunteers pledged to get "Clean for Gene" ;  what
politician were they working for ?
2. What common property is shared by all the noble  gases?
  a. - When mixed with water, they form a blueish - green  solution, which is 
toxic and if consumed, can cause several  complications.
  b. - They are highly reactive, in fact, so reactive that if  not stored in 
air tight containers, they react with the atmospheric hydrogen  to cause an 
explosion.
  c. - They are inert, and do not easily form chemical  compounds.
  d. - They are metallic in nature, and have basic  oxides.
3. Why is it impossible, now and at any time in the future, to  land on 
Jupiter ?
4. In Distilling whiskey, what material are most Stills made  of ?
5.  In the animal kingdom, what is the difference between a  martin and a 
marten?
6. Although women in the Wyoming Territory of the United  States voted as 
early as 1869, which island nation was the first to allow its  female 
population to vote in the national general elections of  1893?
  a. - Australia
  b. - New Zealand
  c. - Iceland
  d. - Greece
7. Name the two stars of the film, "Love Story"  ...
8. Movie Quotes Department ;
"I'll have what SHE'S having"...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A Nazi plot to kill Sir Winston Churchill with an  exploding  cigar during
the Second World War has been revealed in historic  papers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Eugene McCarthy
2. - c
3. Jupiter has no solid surface to land on
4. Copper, and to a lesser extent, Stainless  Steel
5.  A martin is a bird, a marten a mammal
6. - b
7.  Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
8. "When Harry Met Sally"

CRAP !!
A Nazi plot to kill Sir Winston Churchill with a bar of  exploding chocolate
during the Second World War has been revealed in historic  papers.

Giving a new meaning to the dessert name “death by chocolate”,  Adolf Hitler’s
bomb makers coated explosive devices with a thin layer of rich  dark
chocolate, then packaged it in expensive-looking black and  gold paper.
The Germans apparently planned to use secret agents working in  Britain to
discreetly place the bars - branded as Peters Chocolate -  among other luxury
items taken into the dining room used by the War Cabinet  during the
conflict.
The lethal slabs of confection were packed with enough  explosives to kill
anyone within several meters.
But the plot was foiled by British spies who discovered the  chocolate was
being made and tipped off one of MI5’s most senior  intelligence chiefs, Lord
Victor Rothschild, before the wartime prime minister’s life  could be
endangered.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 14, 2018)

> The national fruit of India is the mango. The national bird is the peacock,
> which was initially bred for food.



I wonder what peacock tastes like. Pheasant, perhaps? Is peacock still consumed in India or any other part of the world?

Thanks again for your daily trivia game!


----------

